# best hgh



## colrob1 (Apr 5, 2005)

which is the best hgh to take if used properly with proper diet?

age 28 training for ten years .15st .ive done a few test cycles before.

thanks


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

there is no one best gh dude, gh is gh and thats it


----------

